# building stairs inside from basement to first floor



## Doc

We finished off a basement room (above ground) and would like to build stairs to the next floor in our rental. We need advice -- can this be done relatively simply? 

I've looked at spiral staircase kits, but we wondered if straight stairs would be cheaper -- we want inexpensive but safe.

And who does this kind of work??


----------



## MNBobcat

Buy a couple of 2 x 12's and cut some stair stringers and screw them in place. Cut some boards for stairs and screw them to the stringers. Its maybe 2 hours of work.


----------



## TnAndy

Most "straight" stairs ( whether a straight run, or with a turn or two in them ) are more simple than spiral, and way more functional when it comes to getting yourself and things up and down. Most spirals are built for "cutesy", not function, and most are built WAY too narrow.

Went to a builder's "Parade of homes" once, and saw a house with the only way to get from the upstairs to the basement was a little, narrow, spiral staircase, and the laundry room was in the basement. You could tell whoever built the house DID NOT ever have to carry a laundry basket up and down stairs ! My wife said no woman in her right mind would have bought that house even if it had 24k gold fixtures upstairs.


----------



## RonM

I built a set of steps for a friend and when I finished I was 1/4 in lower on the wall side, I couldnt believe it... The guy then told me he had sloped the floor for drainage so I cut off a piece of wood and raised it that amount, I was just a little mad that he didnt let me know ahead of time, but I got over it.....So check out those issues first then cut your stringers, just get a set of step gauges for your framing square and have at it...finish your cuts with a handsaw....


----------



## farminghandyman

building stairs is not that difficult if you get it figure out correctly, the riser should be about 7" and the tread about 10" take your height and measure it, divide it by 7" and see what the come up to and then adjust the number to where it is equal, and (one has to figure if the top step is the same as the floor or is below the floor one step, you take the run, length they cover, and divide that by the number of steps, and lay it out with a framing square, (do not forget to figure the tread height, into your lay out), 
here is calculator, http://www.ez-stairs.com/stair_calculator/ [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7Ar6TrvBiE[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=531UPCjZTm0[/ame]

the you tubes. look like they are good, Did not watch them all, but it will give one an idea of what is involved,l


----------



## Jhn56

Doc, it's not as " simple" as it may seem, but it's not difficult either as long as you pull "all the right measurements" (total run and rise) and figure it up on paper beforehand. The local codes here require treads to be a minimum of 10" wide, with each riser at 8" or less.

Figuring everything up on paper will ensure all risers are equal, and your bottom step will fall on your mark at the landing. If your stairs are inside, you need to consider head clearance while going up/down. The code here is 6'8" off the plane of the stair angle (nothing worse than ducking for clearance or banging your dome)

I always build stairs using 3 stringers, and try to make the treads at least 11-1/2" wide when possible. Do a google search and go to school if you've never done it before. (always make allowances for tread thickness's at the bottom riser cuts as they differ from the rest)

http://www.google.com/search?q=meas...ringers&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&hl=en&client=safari


----------



## fishhead

I think Home Depot sells the stringers if you don't mind paying for someone else to make the cuts.


----------



## Doc

Thanks for the info. I doubt I would tackle this job myself since I'm a novice, but we have a great handy man who can probably do this easily. Now I also know about how long it takes to do the job...


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Now I also know about how long it takes to do the job...


I assume since this is an *existing structure *you'll be cutting a new opening in the floor, so add in *plenty* of time for that too.

It's going to take lots of bracing and building headers to frame it in before you can even begin to build the stairs themselves


----------



## Doc

Bearfootfarm: yes, it is going in an existing structure. Guess I didn't make that very clear in the original message. Thanks for the head's up, but do you think a skilled handyman can still do the job?


----------



## Jhn56

My impression of a handyman, is someone who has experience fixing odds and ends, little stuff...repairing plumbing leaks, drywall/spackle work, hanging doors etc....

What you want to do, as simple as it would be to a good experienced carpenter, may be beyond a "skilled handymans" ability or experience. Before hiring anyone on for a job like this, find out just how much experience he has. Does he have insurance?, referrals?

There are structural issues that need to be considered before someone goes cutting a hole in the floor to install stairs. Is the house a ranch or a two story? Is there a live load at any of the floor joists that will need to be cut, to make this opening? Which direction will the stairs run?-in the same direction the floor joists are running OR opposite?

If the stair opening is running front to back, in the same direction as the floor joists, it's less of an issue, as you will most likely only need to cut and head off two joists. If the opening is running the opposite direction, as many as 7 or 8 joists will need to be cut back, headed off, and support columns with footings installed, depending on the span.

I'm just pointing out a few issues that need to be considered, every house is different so to speak, depending on style, age, construction methods, etc...
My advice would be to hire a pro, get a few references. If it's done wrong, you'll be paying 3 times what it should have cost, to have a pro come rip it apart and fix it right.

It's really not a difficult job, it's just that when dealing with a buildings structure, there is no margin for error


----------



## am1too

Doc said:


> Thanks for the info. I doubt I would tackle this job myself since I'm a novice, but we have a great handy man who can probably do this easily. Now I also know about how long it takes to do the job...


Eh just buy one stringer for a pattern, some 2x12 and trace the stringer on your wood, then take the stringer back.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> Thanks for the head's up, but do you think a skilled handyman can still do the job?


Yes, it can still be done.

It's just that everyone had focused on building only the stairs themselves, without mentioning there had to be an opening cut in the floor for them., and that will take some careful planning and framing.


----------



## Doc

Ok, so who does that type of work -- carpenters from big box stores like Home Depot. How to find them?

This project is way beyond me or our handyman. Thanks for the information (warning).


----------



## Jhn56

Doc said:


> Ok, so who does that type of work -- carpenters from big box stores like Home Depot. How to find them?
> 
> This project is way beyond me or our handyman. Thanks for the information (warning).


I would personally avoid the box store services, they generally specialize doing work like carpet/flooring, roofing, doors etc...

Just a few quick questions, before I take a stab at offering advice

You said you have a "great handyman"' your description indicates he does good work. Was he referred to you, or is he someone who's done work for you in the past @ your rental? Did he already admit he wouldn't be the best man for the job? If so, it is apparent he's upfront and honest, yes/no?

Having no idea where you live, I will assume you are gonna need to close in the opening to the basement (side walls/door), for hvac or other purposes?


----------



## Doc

The opening to the basement room is already closed in. This room was "raw" underneath the upstairs cottage. HVAC already in place.

Our handyman has done work for us in the past. He's good, and no, he hasn't signed on to this job -- he would tell me straight away if he couldn't do it. He works for everyone in the neighborhood and lives here, so I trust what he says/knows.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

> I *trust *what he says/knows.


If he can't do it, he probably knows someone who can.


----------



## unioncreek

Check with the local lumber yard they carry or can get precut stringers. Way easier than trying to make your own and not that pricey.

Bobg


----------



## wharton

unioncreek said:


> Check with the local lumber yard they carry or can get precut stringers. Way easier than trying to make your own and not that pricey.
> 
> Bobg


 This is looking for trouble. Stringers need to be carefully laid out to account for a number of variables. Precut stringers, based on a set rise and run will not account for headroom at the base of the run, or end up with even rise heights. The code requires a rise variance of less than 3/8" for a very good reason. If you take a precut set and install them with a few inches cut off the top rise I guarantee you will trip at the top every time you head up. As you start accending or decending a set of stairs your brain makes the necessary calculations and tells your foot where to expect the next tread to be. If you climb stairs with all 7" risers and end up with an 8-1/2 top rise, you will catch your foot and fall. If you decend on an even set of 7"ers and end with a 9", you will also stumble. Many moons ago I worked for a stair shop, designing and selling custom stairs. Every stair shop has a boneyard. The place where screwed up stairs end up before they get smashed into firewood. Stairs are easy once you learn the math and get some experience. Until I got good at it, I made a few contributions to the boneyard myself. :ashamed:


----------

